# hell(arity) benefit party! bring food, bring your band, bring your mom! friday jan 29th n oakland



## mikey mayhem (Jan 29, 2010)

Come one, come all, Hellarity is opening the gates of hell and flowing beyond. The New World Order is pressuring the tenants to leave with legal mumbo jumbo, even though this house has been helping the community for 15 years with food not bombs, tree sits, free skits, freeskool, and many other free community services. Hellarity has been struck with a fine and ejectment, and court and lawyer fees are adding up. Trying to save the community home is going to take help from you... by having fun together and exchanging a few ideas especially. and also supporting the community by lending a hand, money, or resource, once you meet the people and discuss the community oriented objectives. Bring your band, bring your instruments, bring your dancing feet. Bring donations for the activities, booths, and refreshments. Bring art and art supplies to embellish the surface areas of the walls. Bring healing foods, healing hands, and compassionate hearts.

Hellarity House is a node of freedom and supports the free spread of wisdom outwardly networking to nature like Mushroom's Mycelial Hyphae to Tree's Root Hairs, as we organize the community to symbiotically heal the land and it's relationship with the people.

Hellarity House
836 57th Street
:cheers:


----------

